# What you have in common with pets



## Victor (Dec 31, 2017)

Do you feel that you have more in common with your cat or dog than with
other people, even in your family?

Wondering.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 31, 2017)

I love my dog but I love my family more.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2017)

YES !    I'm glad I have a choice.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand the question, but, yes, I like my dog and cat a lot more than I do some other people. In fact, a lot of other people. Than family? Definitely some, but not close family. It's not a simple question, really.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2017)

You asked if I had more in common with pets over people. My answer is no;

 Like my dog, I am social but that's it. However, I love my dog more than some people I have met.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes, do feel I have more in common with my pets than most people.  Prefer the company of animals over most people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2018)

Not more in common, but my cat and dog do like to eat, sleep, play and cuddle....so we're on the same page.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not sure if I have anything in common with the pets I have had but found them to be sensitive, comforting, loving and very aware of my emotions. When I was a child I had some rough days in school like most kids I guess. when I came home my dog was there for me. I'd cry into his fur until he was wet with tears. He just held so still as if he knew I needed to be comforted and he certainly did his part well much more than some people I've known through my lifetime.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 1, 2018)

They only thing I can think of that we have in common is neither of us is a fussy eater. Cat eats any kind of cat food, or meat, cheese, or anything appropriate for a cat.  Other cats I've had prefer one type and one flavor.


----------



## Victor (Jan 2, 2018)

Sometimes I feel I have more in common with my present and former cats.

It's a loner sort of question...very extraverted people would never agree and would look down
on persons who actually have more in common with their pets...at least they know our
personal habits, the , sounds, smells of your home and you.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 15, 2018)

A Psychiatrist I went to a long time ago , had a picture on his wall of his 5 shitzu's with the caption 
"the more I meet peoplet, the more I like my dogs" .   That's really reassuring -NOT ~ !


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

My cat is extremely territorial regarding her "space", and so am I.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not more in common, but my cat and dog do like to eat, sleep, play and cuddle....so we're on the same page.



LOL, SB, I was going to say "eat".


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

I look upon our Dogs as People with a speech impediment.

Hal


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 6, 2018)

oh,.....ditto for my cat!....and....they _*don't*_ judge, hate, discriminate, hold grudges, care about money....just love unconditionally. So....lots in common!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 6, 2018)

Temperance said:


> Yes, do feel I have more in common with my pets than most people.  Prefer the company of animals over most people.



Yup.............


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 11, 2018)

Our two little rescues are like having "three year olds" in the house and they are so entertaining.  My favorite saying is..."Be the person your dog thinks you are"!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, I have a lot in common with my dog.  We both like to sleep, eat, and go for walks and be treated special!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2018)

According to Philly I have a feline nature. Hmmm, small, fastidious, comfort loving, self contained, enjoy delicious food, love gardens, sounds right. I don’t hunt, however. Loll.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> According to Philly I have a feline nature. Hmmm, small, fastidious, comfort loving, self contained, enjoy delicious food, love gardens, sounds right. I don’t hunt, however. Loll.



*tosses Shali some cat treats*

Don't worry about the hunting - this overgrown cat will take care of that.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> *tosses Shali some cat treats*
> 
> Don't worry about the hunting - this overgrown cat will take care of that.


I don’t eat wild critters.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 25, 2018)

I think it's the other way around. The 2 cats that live with me think I have more in common with them than I actually do. They think I'm a huge cat with no body hair but limitless power.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I think it's the other way around. The 2 cats that live with me think I have more in common with them than I actually do. They think I'm a huge cat with no body hair but limitless power.


Lulz.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I don’t eat wild critters.



Neither do I - I just hunt them.

Didn't say I _kill_ them - I just hone my stalking skills to use in other places, like, oh, I don't know ...

... SeniorForums.com ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Neither do I - I just hunt them.
> 
> Didn't say I _kill_ them - I just hone my stalking skills to use in other places, like, oh, I don't know ...
> 
> ... SeniorForums.com ...


Hmmmph. Keep practicing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmmph. Keep practicing.



Hey, my stalking captured _you_. :eagerness:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, my stalking captured _you_. :eagerness:


I am still in the water, my fine Mrkin, just circling the boat until I get bored. Lulz


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I am still in the water, my fine Mrkin, just circling the boat until I get bored. Lulz



Sheeee ... you've been netted and hauled in. Now you're on my dinner plate. 

... covered in tartar sauce. layful:


----------



## sortbreadlover (Mar 9, 2018)

my dogs and i love to eat.  we are not picky at all.  we also love to sleep in on cold mornings and snuggle.


----------

